# monday fishing



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Trip cancelled due to weather.unless the forecast changes (currently less than 2) I will be going to the edge on Monday. bottom bumping, a little deep dropping, have room for 3


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Ed,

Would love to go if you can take another day of me, hope you had a great Thanksgiving.

Bruce


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ebbtide said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> Would love to go if you can take another day of me, hope you had a great Thanksgiving
> 
> ...


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*What time you headed out Ed?*

Kids have school. Thats my only issue. Mornings are tough every other week when the wife works. thanks, Mike


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

will be leaving early and coming home just before dark. Bruce you are more than welcome to come. I want to try for some tile, snow grouper, mingo and ??


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Ed,

Just let me know when it gets closer to Monday what time and I will try to meet you in the right location this time.
Jack squirrel fish are very tasty.

Bruce


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ebbtide said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> Just let me know when it gets closer to Monday what time and I will try to meet you in the right location this time.
> Jack squirrel fish are very tasty.
> ...


hey, bruce 
save me some squirrel fish for the next time i come down.

jack


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Trip cancelled due to weather ed


----------

